# Neural Cross-Talk May Explain Overlap of Irritable Bowel,



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYINeural Cross-Talk May Explain Overlap of Irritable Bowel, Interstitial Cystitis By Megan RauscherNEW YORK (Reuters Health) Jul 01 - Researchers have observed in rats that acute irritation of the urinary bladder leads to increased sensitivity in the colorectum, and conversely, irritation of the colorectum leads to sensitization of the urinary bladder.In a report in the June issue of Gastroenterology, the researchers say these findings provide "compelling" evidence of neural cross-talk and bidirectional cross-sensitization of the colon and lower urinary tract. "This cross-sensitization may account for the substantial overlap of chronic pelvic pain disorders," they surmise.Lead investigator Dr. Michael A. Pezzone from the University of Pittsburgh School of Medicine in Pennsylvania told Reuters Health "this work has profound clinical implications.""Irritable bowel syndrome and interstitial cystitis are two very common clinical conditions that affect primarily women of reproductive age," he noted. "In general, these two conditions are treated as separate entities, but in actuality, as many as 40% to 50% of women suffer from both conditions."Dr. Pezzone and colleagues investigated the hypothesis that afferent irritation in one pelvic organ (the bladder) may adversely influence and sensitize another (the colon) via shared pelvic afferent innervation and/or convergent afferent pathways.They report that, before bladder irritation in anesthetized female rats, graded colorectal distention to 4 cm H2O produced no notable changes in abdominal wall activity as assessed by electromyography. But after acute bladder irritation, colorectal distention produced "dramatic increases" in abdominal wall activity at much lower distention pressures."Analogously, following acute colonic irritation, bladder contraction frequency increased 66%, suggesting sensitization of lower urinary tract afferents," the investigators report."This is one of the first studies to show that irritation of one organ can affect another," Dr. Pezzone told Reuters Health. "Because these two organs have convergent sensory input, a neural pathway is likely involved in the acute setting of irritation," he added.Gastroenterol 2005;128:1953-1964.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

RIGTH ON!!!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Are they gonna find a way to reverse it?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

http://www.ichelp.com/cafeica/Vol02No11.html#4.44.4 Sacral Neuromodulation: New Applications in the Treatment of Female Pelvic Floor Dysfunction Pettit PD, Thompson JR, Chen AH. Mayo Clinic, Jacksonville, Florida, USA.These researchers reviewed the uses and potential uses of sacral nerve stimulators. The first sacral nerve stimulators implanted in the early 1980s were performed for indications of urinary urge incontinence, urgency-frequency, and nonobstructive urinary retention. Since that time, the researchers report, observations have been made for benefits beyond voiding disorders. These additional benefits have included re-establishment of pelvic floor muscle awareness, resolution of pelvic floor muscle tension and pain, decrease in vestibulitis and vulvodynia, decrease in bladder pain (interstitial cystitis), and normalization of bowel function. They conclude that while the data are encouraging in these new arenas of pelvic floor disorders, investigators acknowledge the need for multicenter, statistically powered studies to evaluate the validity of these findings.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

26 Oct 2005 Cross-organ sensitization explains bladder dysfunction in colitis Gastroenterology 2005; Early online publication Bladder dysfunction in patients with irritable bowel syndrome may be explained by cross-organ visceral responsivity to pain, researchers say, on finding that acute colitis sensitizes lumbrosacral neurons that are connected to the bladder."When dealing with a pain complaint in a patient with pelvic or low back pain, clinicians should consider the possibility that symptoms may be the result of viscerovisceral and/or viscerosomatic algogenic interactions," they emphasize.Chao Quin and associates, from the University of Oklahoma Health Sciences Center in the USA, examined the activity of spinal neurons in response to urinary bladder distension (UBD) and colorectal distension (CRD) in 12 rats in which colonic inflammation was induced by dextrate sulfate sodium (DSS). The results for these animals were compared with those for 12 rats in which colonic inflammation was not induced.UBD was induced by saline inflation at a rate of 0.5-2.0 ml every 20 seconds and CRD was induced by inflation of an air balloon at a rate of 80 mg every 20 seconds.Results revealed that in DSS rats, the average background activity of spinal neurons in response to UBD was significantly higher than in controls. Under conditions of UBD, 38% of spinal neurons responded in animals with inflamed colons compared with 36% in controls.Of note, the threshold volume for excitatory responses to UBD in DSS rats was significantly lower than that for controls, at 0.024 versus 0.062 ml, respectively.In addition, DSS rats showed significantly elevated stimulus-response curves for excitatory response to UBD of both viscerovisceral convergent neurons and UBD-receptive neurons in comparison with those of controls.Reporting in the journal Gastroenterology, the team summarizes: "Inflammation of the colon not only increased spinal neuronal excitability but also enhanced responsiveness to stimulation of the urinary bladder, which is similar to spinal neuronal responses to UBD following inflammation of the urinary bladder."Relating the concept of cross-organ sensitization to general clinical practice, they add: "Effective relief of a specific visceral pain could be obtained by treating a pathological condition of another organ that may act as a triggering factor for symptoms." View this article on the source site


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

WOMEN WITH RECTAL OUTLET OBSTRUCTION HAVE ALTERED BLADDERFUNCTION:http://www.icsoffice.org/publications/2004/pdf/0034.pdf


----------

